# IUI GIRLS 135



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home Most Wonderful Ones


  

H xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Holly..... Are you any warmer now...... it is freezing here to!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! Connor 2.73kg and Rhuari 2.45kg 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky! Baby Elliot 2lbs 1oz born 28 October 
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy - 
Eva - IVF Convert 1st Time Lucky BFP!
VIL and Moosey - BFP!!!

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Bodia 24.11.05 
Deb30 25.11.05
Moomin 28.11.05
Perky Pinky 29.11.05
Catspjs 29.11.05
SarahJJ 30.11.05
Molly 08.12.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

    

Minow
Dillydolly 
Ipswichbabe

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Sair
Jo9
Struthie 
KellyL 
Claire
CK6 having a break 
Molly
Kia
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Jan
Claireabelle
Nikita
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
CathyA - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI

Shazia - Going to IVF
Erica - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Moomin - hun I've got 4 layers on the rads on full and have a wheat bag cuddled round my tummy.  I'm feeling good now!

xx

PS - Just wondered if there is any news Deb?


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hey everyone. Just a quick one as I'm making a flying visit to the office and probably won't have a chance to log on again till next week.  

I have missed soooo much so sorry if I've missed anything, but I want to wish Holly, Julie and Erica all the luck in the world for moving onto IVF. We will all miss you posting on here as you are three very special ladies but I really hope your IVF's are all a well-deserved success. I will be keeping up with your news on the other thread...        

Jillypops  Hope you are feeling better after your op. Pleased to see that everything is looking good and that you can have another three goes at IUI!  Way to go!!! And listen to DH about not doing too much - he knows best. 

KJ - Caleb sounds so lovely. You've done really well to get him lasting through the night so quickly!  Have pm'd you.

Moomin - congrats on getting the job.    Really hoping the spotting eases up and is happening for the best of reasons.  

Perky - hope things are a bit better in your life at the moment. You have had a rough couple of weeks. Hope your DH is seeing a bit more sense!  Hang in there hunny..... 

   to Deb, Bodia and SarahJJ.

Kelly - thanks again for arranging the meet. It was fab! I had a lovely time. Great to meet you and DH in the flesh.  Poor Ollie - hope he's better soon. 

Babyfish - belated happy birthday.   at your personalised plate!

Struthie and Jo9 - sorry to read about your BFNs  

Good luck Manda for EC.    

Shazia - was really nice to see you posting. Sorry work are being difficult. Hope Toby's better soon.  

Caroline - you okay sweetie?  

Candy - glad you and Jacob ad a lovely time with Louby and Katie. Was great to see you again and thanks so much for the card - it means soooo much!

Congrats to VIL & Moosey on the great HCG reading.  

Extra big   for Jess. Hope you're okay hun and school's not too manic. Are you having to organise a Nativity play?

Finally - lots of positive ORANGE thougts for Cathy and Sarah for Monday.       Will be thinking of you.

Okay, got to dash - going to be away for a couple of days. Been invited to Newbury races on Friday by a friend who bought a box at a charity auction and its DP's 50th birthday on Saturday so got a busy weekend ahead - oh, and being basted again tomorrow.  So wish us luck....

   to you all,
Love Molly
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for words.  You slipped that one in quietly at the end didn't you!!  GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW MOLLY      have a lovely long weekend and enjoy yourself, take it easy and look fwd to hearing back about you v v soon    

H xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Molly

It was lovely to meet you on Saturday night.  Good luck with your basting tomorrow, and take it easy at the weekend.  Sending you lots of     

Love 

Katherine

xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Katherine - You know where we are if you want us   &   on new job.
Claire - Hope your scan was ok   
Perky - Hope things are improving for you   
Kj - Caleb is ssssssssssooooooooooooooo cute   how can you possible compare him to Jilly   
Molly - Have a great few days away, hope DH has a fab   & most importantly of all       for basting tomorrow, you kept that quiet didn't you   
Jilly -   &   hope you feel much better soon mate it sounds very painful but hey another hurdle done & a step closer to your dream. Have been mega busy, will pm you tomorrow. Not happy with postie    it was 1st class too  
Hi Deborah, Katrinar, Catpj's, Fishy & Shazia   
Not much to report my end. Not feeling so good but it will all be worth it I keep telling myself. Pleased   has arrived today as she won't be there when I have my scan next Weds which is a relief. We had more bad news yesterday as the latest squaddie to die in Iraq was one of DF's friends. In fact DF should be there again now & is only here because he was granted a UK posting while we are doing tx. His friend was 31 with a 5 year old son.    

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Erika

Good to hear from you, so sorry to hear about your DF's friend, that has made me feel really sad    , my best friends DH could be going out there next year and it scares me as they have a 5 month old son.  

Hope you feel better soon, but like you said it will be worth it in the end.  

Have a nice evening and hopefully catch up with you tomorrow - off out to lunch again tomorrow!

Take care

Katherine


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just a quick one to wish Molly   for tomorrow.

Sorry it's a short one going to cook some tea now

Claire


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jilly sending you huge     and    . Take it easy hun and hope u feel better soon. Yay!! about the three extra iui's, hope you don't even need one of them!!

Molly thanks for kind words,   for basting tomorrow.   

Hi Erika, sorry to hear ur feeling pants   and so sorry to hear about dh's friend, what a waste.  

Hey Holly, how are the drugs treating you?   

Moomin Congratulations girl, good on ya  

Great news here, got the call from the Nuffield yesterday (whilst on the bus!!) to say that all test are fine, recipient been matched and can strat d/r Xmas week. Have gpt treatment plan appt on 6th Dec. SOOOOOOOO EXCITED!! Dh bought 15 bottles of wine for Xmas period but have decided to work my way through them now as won't be drinking then!!     

Big kisses girls xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Shazia

That is fantastic news.  Enjoy your glasses/bottles of wine whilst you can, and best of luck with your treatment.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


sorry - just a quickie from me, hope you all are well, cold up here in glasgow too, might be getting snow tomorrow, a/f not here yet, testing at clinic on friday, think its just my body playing tricks with me, been having a/f pains all day.


hope you all are well


deborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Jillypops, good to hear your news glad you can have 3 IUIs, hope you are feeling better tomorrow take it easy.

Erika so sad about DF friend.

Holly how are you.

deb30, where in Glasgow are you, I am in Erskine if you know it.  Glad to see someone from my neck of the woods.

Molly good luck for Friday   

I am still abit sore, think I am ovulating as having alot of pain and this is CD14 an I had about 6 follies on each side so this might be causing some pain just now.  But mentally feel better was abit down last couple of weeks.

Katrina


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

katrina, 


im in the southside of glasgow, but work in the centre of glasgow, mt d/h works in greenock which i think is a bit closer to you, have you lived there for long?  lokks like we'll be getting snow soon i think, hope you had a lovely birthday.


debsxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

deb30 just moved from gourock a month ago and work in greenock, where does he work, I work for the Council.

I think snow could be on its way.


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

katrinar,


he works in ibm, he doesnt like all of the driving, its 2hrs a day, 


debsxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

What a nightmare for DH, traffic is so bad now especially Glasgow.

Are you private at the Nuffield?  I was at Inverclyde where I was on Clomid and now at the Vale of Leven Hospital for IUI if it gets started.  Who is your cons? I am under Haxton not sure if does the Nuffield I now some from GRI do.  

Katrina


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww jilly, poor you...could you soak them off gently with warm water, maybe with a tiny dash of salt in to make sure its clean....? cant think of anything else  take plenty of painkillers wont you to help you sleep...
blowing     to you. 

night night

kj x


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi 
Just flying through again. I've got a busy couple of days with mine and DH's jobshare interview today and my own job interview tomorrow. I'm being a naughty last minute merchant and am only now doing my half of our presentation for this morning.
Just wanted to say good luck to my cycle buddy Moomin and    for everyone else. I will probably be away from the boards until the weekend as working late both evenings to make up for missed mornings. We have heat and hot water, my car is fixed and DH is not in too much pain, although sleeping badly. We have called a truce for now!
Love you all tons,
Perky


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


katrinar - my cons is dr haxton too, yes we're at the nuffield, we did have our isci's at the GRI under dr yates, but d/h didnt really like him, only say him twice i think, we could have gone under him at the nuffield as well but decided to go for dr haxton, we like him.

he made me feel really at ease when he did my 1st iui in october, although its true what they say about doctors writing, his is like a scribble, its hard to make it out on the bills sometimes, god knows what our insurance company must think, thats probably why they call us after we've sent them his bills.

its a dull and dreary morning in glasgow today, hope the snow stays away though


hi to everyone


deborahxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

hi

Jilly I would suggest that you use alcohol wipes and rub them around the edges and then gently pull the edges back, whist still rubbing the wipe on the plaster.  You can keep the plasters on until wound area is dry and looks like it's closed, if you feel that you need to keep the plasters on a little longer then you can do.  If the pain is bad and the pain killers aren't working then go to your GP and discuss this with him/her and maybe they can give you something stronger.  Good luck.

DH is getting a little excited about these follicles he's now looking about changing the car to a more practical one, the only thing he's worried about is the nookie ban, he keeps asking when it's going to be, love him.  Well I'm hoping when I go tomorrow they'll tell me that they're ready, how big do they need to be before they consider basting?

Good luck off to work now

Claire


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning Everyone.

Well it is so dull and miserable here today..... where is the sun...... hope we don't get any snow.

Jilly - hope you sorted out your plaster crisis, if I was you if you are still in a lot of pain,  I would contact your GP to see if they can give you some stronger pain killers.  Just take it easy again today.  

Perky - Good luck with both of your interviews.  How are you feeling Cycle Buddy? Glad you have called a truce with DH.

Claire - Mine were between 14mm and 17mm for this IUI and my first one, they were closer to 14mm than 17mm.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Debs - how are you doing? It looks like from the weather forecast that Scotland and northern England have got a severe weather warning - Hope you are wrapped up warm

Katrinar - How are you today?

KJ - How is that lovely pup of yours, bet he is lovely and cuddley in this cold weather. Love the new photo

Hello to everyone else that  I have missed...........

Well it looks like the bleeding has stopped this morning, so starting to feel a bit more positive again.  Have very sore breasts particularly when going up and down the stairs - (they are normally sore before AF but not this sore!), a still a little bit of AF type pain.  AF is actually due at the weekend, so could appear before I even test.  

Found out last night that I have to go to my parents next Wednesday to look after my 11 month old niece for the day, as my mum is going into hospital to have an angiogram done prior to her having a heart valve replacement done.  Only found out about this last weekend, so a bit shocked, as always thought of my mum as being fit and healthy, however she collapsed/fainted whilst we were on holiday and has only just gone to the Dr's about it and it has now resulted in this.  Also there is a possibility that I may need to be checked as it has been found that I also have a heart murmur, which my mum also has.  Really hope it is not a BFN next week, as will find it really hard on Wednesday looking after my niece.  Will cross that bridge when I get to it.

Anyway let's be positive today..... off out for lunch again today ...... another ladies lunch..... getting use to this!

Happy Thursday everyone and will be back later.

xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Morning!

Shazia - fantastic news hunny, you must be thrilled!     You'll be started before you know it!

Bodia -     for testing today!

Jilly - oooh poor you  sounds like you're in real pain.  Hope you have managed to get the plasters off now.  Have you tried doing a post on the Ask A Nurse Thread?  If it continues to get worse might be best to call  your clinic.  Hope you're taking it easy still and pleased to read everyone is looking after you  

Perks - hope you  have a good couple of days.  Good luck with your presentation and really pleased to hear that things have turned the corner again     for testing!

Moomin - have a lovely lunch out today and here's some more     for you too, keepin em crossed that it's all for a good reason.  Really hope your Mum is ok.  You can't help but worry 

Debs - getting a bit excited for you!!  Really hoping for good news tomorrow    

Katrinar - great that you have a buddy up there!!  Freezing down here too but please keep the snow up there for now, I need to get to the clinic tomorrow!!

Hi ya Kelly  

Slaters one and all!
H xx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh Jilly, please contact your GP.  I've never had the procedure but you being in so much pain isn't right.  Look after yourself - I hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Debs - you're testing soon, aren't you?  Good luck!

Perky - good luck to you both for your interviews.

Moomin - sorry to hear about your mum but she's in the best hands and it's all for the best.  I think your symptoms sound really good so sending you loads of     

Claire - for my IUIs my follies have been between 21mm and 23mm.  I only ever have one lead one, always on the right, and smaller ones that have no chance on the left.  Good luck with your appointment.

Molly - good luck!

Holly - hello!

KJ - hope Caleb is settling in well.  He sounds like a very good boy!

Well, I'm on day 9 post IUI and again feel like it hasn't worked.  I've got AF-style cramps again, that started around the same time as they did on both my previous failed IUIs.  They're nothing spectacular but they're there, all the same.  Boobs starting to get a bit sore.  Today is my 4th wedding anniversary and I really really wanted good news this time.  We're off to London tomorrow for a long weekend to celebrate so hopefully AF will stay away until I get home at the very least, if not for the next nine months!  Am trying to stay positive but deep down I reckon its another failure.

Much better luck wished for all you ladies testing over the next few days.  I hope when I come back next week its to a whole raft of BFPs!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Catspj - sending you lots of      - hope you have a fab weekend. Happy 4th Wedding Anniversay.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

looks like it is  a BFN for us, as  AF has just arrived in her full glory.  Deep down I had a feeling it wasn't going to work for us this month, but now I feel gutted.  I know DH is going be devasated tonight.  I just want to sit here and cry.  Going to have to go out for lunch and put a brave face on.


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Katherine, so sorry lovey.   I was sure the sore (.) (.) was a good sign. Have nice big hugs with DH tonight and take care of yourself.

lots of love
Jules
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello lovely girls

I hope you don't mind me popping in as I know I tend to stay away a lot these days but I just wanted to ask for any positive vibes you can spare for us as we have basting tomorrow. It's been a tough time with the injections this time (assisted IUI/2nd go) and I've been quite poorly for some of the time (with unrelated stomach bug which lasted for over a week and then a really nasty cold) and my body has thrown in a few surprises but we have made it to basting. I find it hard to feel positive this time, in fact I've been so busy and preoccupied that I've hardly given it much thought but here we are facing the insemination and then the 2ww again.

Even though I don't appear here much any more I do still think about you all and send you all best wishes, hugs and love.

Minow x


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

minow

just for you


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Molly -      for basting today.
Katherine - So sorry hunny, nothing I can say will make you feel any better right now. Thinking of you    
Jilly - 3 extra IUI's...............fantastic news    Hope you've sorted those plasters out   you poor thing & glad you liked pressie. Will pm you in a bit.xx
Shazia - Fab news mate &   for 6th Dec.
Deb -     
Katrinar - Ov time means lots of   go for it!
Claire -   for appt tomorrow.
Perky - Good to hear things are improving for you   
Catpj's -   &   
Minow -     for basting tomorrow
Kj -   give Caleb a big cuddle from me.
 to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

I have now realised why I come on every day!!! SO I CAN KEEP UP!!! Didnt come on yesterady as I was busy and there is so much to catch up on. So I am really sorry for there not being many personals but you all know your in my thoughts    

Moomin-I am so sorry that your af has turned up hunny,I must admit I was secretly rooting for a bfp for you and your lovely dh   I know how you must feel right now but any time you need me just pm me,I am always here for you   Many congrats about your job,even though its most probabilyy the last thing on your mind right now  

Jilly-sorry to hear you have been in pain,good news about your tubes though  heres hoping your well on the way to your much deserved bfp  

Shazia-fab news on your progress hunny,I hopefully wont be far behind you 

Ok so now my mind has gone blank   

I have got to pick up 900 yellow pages tomorrow and I have 7 days to deliver them  then on sat we have got michaels works xmas party,which is free booze and free 5 course meal   so I fully intend to get sloshed  other than that I cant wait for my appointment on Monday for the egg share  Wont be around as much cos of delivering the phone books but I will keep an eye on you all 


Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jillypopsplopsdrinkstoomuchpops
I've pm'd you too   
Baa baa black sheep
Have you any wool
Yep & it's nice & cosy in Jilly's field
Postie   obviously had his wellies today then!!

Treacle.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

awwww moomin, giant  and   coming your way. am so sorry the nasty  turned up, its so unfair. take care of you two and do something lovely this weekend....
kj x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Moomin so sorry to hear BFN this time hun   .

Jillypops I had a lap and Dye a couple of years ago, and it was very sore, I coundn't even laugh as stomach muscles hurt and also my shoulders were sore, it should ease off as each day goes on,   hope you feel better tomorrow.

deb30 I cant believe we have the same cons, he is really nice, he was my mums gyne when she had my wee sister 18 years ago.  

Molly hope basting went well.


Good luck to those on the 2ww.

Minow sending you some


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry I’ve been away so long, but I just needed some time out.  When AF cramps became more intense last week I just went to pieces  
AF finally arrived last Sunday night, but by then I had come to terms with it.  More about me in a minute….

Glad that the meet went well – I’ll have a look at the meet thread when I get 5 mins.  I did think of you all when I was out with friends on Saturday (and actually wished that I was with you all instead!).
I can’t believe that Julie & Erica won’t be on here every day   (although I see that Erica can’t stay away!...only joking…don’t go too far as we’ll   ).

Now for personals…sorry if I have got anything confused as it took me so long to read the posts!

Perky – again thanks so much for the PM.  It was lovely to have your support during a bad time.  I was very sorry to hear about your friend….and the car…and the bolier….and DH…What a horrible time you have had recently....sending you a big     How did the interview go?  xx

Babyfish – thanks also for the PM    will PM you back tonight after I have caught up with the main board.  Sorry to hear about the cyst.  
What a fab number plate – a fantastic present!  xx

Sair – so sorry to hear you had a BFN too.  Yes I am now on my 2nd IUI.  Have you decided to go for tx again straight away?  Hugs to you too   xx

Hi Cats – I really hope it is no AF for you  .  Wishing you happy and positive thoughts   on your wedding anniversary.  xx

Creaky – glad you had a nice holiday but I was very sorry to hear about your grandmother.  Glad the IVF start-up meeting went well   xx

Hello KJ – glad that Caleb is doing well!  A dog with a handbag/suitcase!  How sweet! xx

Hi Jilly – glad the lap went OK, but sorry to hear that you have been in so much pain afterwards   We decided not to go with my lap so not sure about the pain side of things.   How lovely of Erica to send you pressies.  Make sure you take it easy for a while longer or   xx

Hi Kelly – hope you are well.  How is Oliver, sorry to hear he had an asthma attack.  I know what you mean about catching up with all the posts!    for your appt on Monday xx

Erica – really pleased that AF has been decent enough to work around your scan    I never made it back to Debenhams that night… shame, we could have had a natter & a coffee……but maybe that would have interfered with serious shopping!!!  On a serious note, I was sorry to hear about DF’s friend.  I did hear that it was a local man who was killed as people were writing messages about it on the BBC football chat rooms    xx

Hi Moomin – what can I say…congratulations on the new job, but sorry to hear that your Mum needs an op….and I am so sorry about the bfn.  I know how low I felt last Friday so am sending you a big hug     xx

Hi Holly – glad that the jabs have been going well....hope you are well hun     xx

Shazia – fantastic news about the egg share   xx

Hi Claire – hurray for follies!   And if you see that midwife again…..  xx

Hi Molly – have fab time tomorrow and good luck for the basting   xx

Well I started taking clomid again on Tuesday and do my first gonal injection tomorrow (bit nervous  ).  We went to see the cons about my endo-type pains yesterday.  He agreed (and suggested before we did!) that if this 2nd IUI fails we can go for IVF in January!  If that is the case, we will have an IVF start-up meeting before Xmas & start the process in Jan!!!    
He still wants us to go for IVF before we consider a lap (which I am quite glad about now with what Jilly has been through!  ).  I feel so much better knowing that we still have options, and that we can go for IVF sooner rather than later if we need to.  Still hoping the 2nd IUI will work though!    

Sorry if I have taken up a whole page….it’s nice to catch up with you all……
  ....and.....to all

Jo
xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi everyone
Couldn't really stay away. You lot are my lifeline!
This morning's interview went OK. It was strange being interviewed with DH and I think they had some reservations about the jobshare, but we both came out feeling we'd done our best. We were in there for 70 mins but it whizzed by. They will let us know next week. I'm nervous about tomorrow as it is a big panel interview (8 peeps) with a lot of high flyers. Ok, nervous is an understatement, I'm [email protected] myself (and the cyclogest doesn't help   ) Sorry if TMI !
The company which we set up when DH was made redundant is starting to take off. We have had three bookings so far ( we need 90 to break even, but from small acorns...)

So, a few personals before I go and swat for tomorrow:
Moomin,  ^hug me^ ^hug me^ ^hug me^ ^hug me^ my dear friend, I've PM'd you

Jo   It's really good to see you back hun. I'm so glad you have a plan and hope it all works out well for you.  

CatsPJs   fingers crossed for you lovely

Molly, I've been thinking of you sweets. Hope basting was OK?

Jilly, hope your pains are better now lovely. It sounded like a real ordeal but good news! And at least the stickies are off. Ouch  

Minow   for basting hun. Hope it's a good day for you and take it easy if you can.

Shazia, my original FF and definitely one of the best. I was so pleased to hear your egg share news. Hooray          

Kelly, thinking of you with all the YPs  . You'll really deserve that meal hun   . 


     and    for everyone

Lots of love,
Perky


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Perky - I have not received anything from you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Moomin, I am very sorry, look after yourselves, thinking of you both x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


katrinar - i know, its strange but nice also dr haxton is really nice.

moomin - im really sorry      

jilly - do you have sheep?

perky -  best of luck for the interview tomorrow     

holly - hi, how are you today?

catspj - really hope you are wrong this time, best of luck                          


minow  - best of luck for tomorrow                            


erika - glad to see you, hows your sister?  hope you both are well

kelly - have a fab time at the party

jo - im really sorry      


hi to everyone,  thanks for all of the positive vibes, not really had any more a/f symptoms but that could change at any minute, will let you all know how i get on at the clinic


deborahxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

deb30 good luck for testing tomorrow   , are you on the nasal spray?

Jo9, good luck with injections  .

Jillypops, hows the new staff, hope you are resting  , with all the hours you have been doing and the lap &dye etc you need it.

Holly no snow here yet.   for tomorrow hope everything is well.

Kelly you will be busy in the next week.  Hows Olli now.

Lots of love katrina


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi
Well girls we have     down here and it's really cold.

Mommin Thinking of you know how you must be feeling big  

Perky Good luck tommorrow

Will let you all know what happens with the scan tommorrow, fingers crossed we will be ready for basting on Monday

Claire


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi!

I still haven't really got a proper AF but the test I did this morning was a definite BFN.  I phoned the hospital yesterday and the nurse told me to test and I've got to phone her tomorrow.  I'm just not sure about when day 1 was or is!!  I have been bleeding a bit heavier today but it still isn't the same as usual.  I guess it could be a really early miscarriage...do you think??  If I take today as day 1 and things are the same as last month then basting would be next Friday.  I'll have to pay again for another scan on the Thurs cos the NHS hospital only scans on Mon, Weds and Fri!!  I do want to go again straight away..it helps to keep you going doesn't it, having something to look forward to and focus on.

Jilly - well done with the plaster removal!!!  I remember having exactly the same problem and just didn't know what to do cos I was told not to get the wound wet.  I used boiled water (that had cooled down!!!!) to wipe around the wounds to try and get the crusted gunk off!!!!!!!!!  Hope you are feeling better soon.  

Moomin - really hoping something else is going on downstairs.  It's too early for AF.  Got everything crossed for you, thinking of you.

Jo - Hi!  Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle.  Hopefully I'll be carrying on straight away.  I'll let you know we might be testing around the same time again.

Perky -   at your cyclogest comment.  I must say I haven't missed it these last few days.  It really doesn't get any easier does it!!!!

Minow - Good luck for tomorrow   

 to everyone else.

Take care

Lots of love Sarah xxx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Evening ladies

Well all my clothes are packed for London tomorrow so I'm just relaxing with a glass of pineapple juice, a handful of brazil nuts and a 7 stone dog who is pinning me down!  Don't mind too much as he's going to kennels tomorrow and will be absolutely distraught (as I will leaving him off) so I'm spoiling him while I can.

Just a few quickies -

Moomin - really really sorry to hear your news.  I had such high hopes for you this time round, and am gutted for you.  Is it definitely AF or could it be implantation bleeding or just a continuation of the bleeding you've had on and off this month?  I know how low you must be feeling, look after yourself xx

Sair - sorry you're going through the mill as well.  I don’t know whether your bleeding could be an early miscarriage or not but I know how awful you must feel regardless of why the bleeding is happening.  I understand your need to start the next IUI straight away – I’m on the 2ww for my third and started all three IUIs one after another, with no break at all.  It was the only way I could cope with the BFN and gave me a bit of optimism that maybe next time it would work.  Spoil yourself rotten and take care xx

Jilly – so glad you’re feeling a bit better today and got the plasters off without removing half your tummy along with it.  Hope you’re still taking it easy – is your bar going for a 24 hour drinking license?  

Jo – I understand completely your need not to post sometimes.  I’m exactly the same, sometimes I have to stay away for my own sanity during the 2ww and try not to post too much around the time when I get a BFN as I hate bringing everyone else down with me.  If this IUI fails we still have one go left on the NHS, which I intend to use.  I don’t know what the waiting list situation is for the one free IVF at my NHS clinic is but I phoned a private clinic today and they said that we can go for an IVF meeting in early January.  Lets hope that it doesn’t happen but if so we’ll be going through IVF at the same time.

Kelly – have a fantastic Xmas dinner and get as much free drink as you can cope with without being ill the following day!  We got our new Yellow Pages today and my heart went out to the poor girl delivering them – the snow was pounding down, gale force winds and all she had on was a gilet!

Perky – good luck with the interrogation (oops, interview) tomorrow.  Sounds awful but no better woman to pull it off!

Minow – good luck for basting.

Molly – hope your basting went well.

And a big hello to Holly and Erica and Katrina and Debs (are you not due to test soon?  Good luck!) and to anyone else I’ve missed.

Off to London for the weekend so I’ll check back on you all on Monday night.  Hope the snow there is as good as it is here – its about 2 inches deep at the moment!

Hugs and kisses and tons of babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


kartrinar - no in doing natural cycles


sorry just a quickie, i tested myself this morning and it was negative, so hosp will confirm that when i go in a couple of hrs, its strange cos my a/f always comes 14dpo, guess i'll just have to wait for it this month


hi to everyone


deborahxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

ITS SNOWING IN GLASGOW

just thought i'd let you all know

katrinar - is it snowing in erskine?

debsxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Well no snow down here on the south coast, just a bit of frost, oh and clear blue sky and sunshine.  Lovely.  Might even go for  a walk later.

Just to confirm from yesterday it is definiately AF and have done a test this morning and it was a  .  DH was fab about it. Luckily we have another plan of action, and it is these that are keeping us going.  But for now we have got a couple of months off to recharge our batteries etc.

Thanks for you all lovely comments and messages, it has really helped.  I am actually feeling very positive today, even though I have got bad AF pain and did not get much sleep last night.  

Will get a call today about my new job.  Start date looks like it could be as late as 1st or 2nd January.  Fab another month off work!  The shifts don't look too bad, no night shifts as they have 2 women that cover this.  Could be one week on and then a week off - would like that shift!!!  But will have to wait and see.  

Oh well must go and clear up breakfast things.  Will be back later with personals.

Lots of love and hugs to you all

Katherine

xxxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just been to clinic and def a   for me, cant even do another cycle in december cos they dont have any sperm at the moment, need to wait till january. 


deborahxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Deborah

Sorry it is a  .  sending you lots of    .  Know exactly how you are feeling.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone - just thought I would make you laugh, at my own expense.  Have just embarrassed myself completely.                    

Just been to our Dr's surgery as had to collect a blood pressure monitor for DH, as he has problems with his blood pressure, and bumped into my Dr whilst waiting at reception.  She asked me how I was, said yeh OK, and she said hang on in there, gave me a hug.  Me..... balled my eyes out in front of everyone in the waiting room, grabbed the monitor and legged it out of the door.

Have just had to send an apologetic email to my Dr explaining why I was upset...... hope she will understand.  My Dr is fantastic..... feel a right nerd now!!!!

At least I can laugh about it!!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin,

What are you like?  only joking. Sounds like your an emotional person like me,my sister only has to look at me and bam    hope your ok??   

Big hugs to you all,got t get some lunch before I pick the phone books up  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly

Have fun with your phone books!!    

Meeting DH in town later for some retail therapy....... can't wait!!!!!

If you think I am emotional, DH is even worse than me!!!!!!

Have a fun afternoon, catch up with your later.  If not good luck for Monday.  What time is your appointment?

Love

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Deborah - My sis is ok thanks for asking   Has to go in on 9th Jan to have more of her leg taken away & a skin graft so we'll all feel better when that is over.   will appt at your clinic & Jilly is a country bumpkin who lives in a field & has a pet sheep called Larry, he's very cute. She gets   by this so says she runs a pub called "The Golden Ball"   bless her.
Jilly - Have told Julie   on the IVF thread that it wasn't just a big bag of Revels you ate was it Mr Blobby I think there were some Jelly babies too  Are you sure your swollen belly is because of the surgery? And for the record I won't be in touch over the weekend as I shall be sleeping from tonight until Monday to get my much needed beauty sleep & to rest my weary bones     
Moomin -    don't you worry about it hunny, better to let it all out   & your doctor will understand. We've all had moments like that you are most definately not alone.
Jo - Hiya   coffee & a chat in Debenhams would have been lovely.........I had a ball & a right good mooch around. Like you said I can't stay away   but know I can't keep up with 2 threads. The lovely Clomid   boy I miss them, not!   with your injection, you'll be fine.
 Kj, Katrinar, Perky, Fishy, Sair, Catspj's, Claire & everyone else.
Love & luck to you all.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
           
I'm telling my mom of you!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Where have you gone Poops?
Scared of my mom?
You want to be       
I'm her little girl...............& so cute with it


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

No I was just changing my incontinence knickers 
     
Has Mr Blobby lent you some clothes so that your waistbands don't dig in?


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------Hello - sorry for intruding but i was told someone on here maybe able to help me (think I am in the right place if not could someone please direct me to the correct place)

I am currently on day 15 of a 35 day cycle and I have just been for my first scan of this cycle (no drugs).  On my last cycle (last month) I only had one folly on the left side.  When I have been this morning I had one on the right hand side measuring about 8mm and one on the left at 18mm which the doctor said was probably there from last time.  Does this mean that I didn't ovulate last month?  If so how did I have AF and what will this mean for this cycle? I have to go back tomorrow morning for another scan. 
Sorry for all of the questions but it really confused me.    
Hope someone can help
Thank you
HellyS
xx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hiya,
I am still trying to find my way around the site - with all of the terminology and abbreviations it is sometimes difficult to understand what people are talking about and whether I am in the right place!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

ladies have a good weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Moonmin I really feel for you emotions all over the place it takes time dont feel   Dr will understand.

Deb30 & Sair so sorry to hear your news sending yous a big  .

Holly how are you hope today went well  

Nothing much happening here no snow just very winding and cold.

Jillypops I did make the most of them and it was about 6 on each side.  However I am still quite sore this cyst is so annoying wish it would just go now, hopefully when I go back on the 7th Dec it will have gone, just want to start.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone

Well feeling loads more positive this afternoon, to be honest I think it has hit DH harder that it has me, apart from my little episode in the Dr's surgery!  Had a lovely email from my Dr saying that she completely understod how  I was feeling, and could tell that I was sad and down about it all.  

But I soon bounce back.  Still no email from Consultant, probably won't hear from him now until next week.

Katrinar - Really hope your cyst disappears soon so that you can back on track with your treatment.

Erika - Hope you have a good weekend to.  Watch out for the snow.

HellyS - A big warm welcome to FF, we are all here to support you, on the good days and on the bad days.  Good luck with your treatment, sorry but I don't know the answer to your questions either.  

Jilly - How are you feeling today?  Hope you are feeling better and not quite as sore.  Any snow up your way?

Kelly - How did the phone book delivery go, don't envy you in this cold weather.... any snow in Nottingham?

Perky - How did your interview go today... have been thinking about you lots today.  Hope you are ol

Catspj - Hope you are ok today?  When do you test?

Jo, Sarah, Debs, Babyfish, Molly and anyone else that I have missed, hope you are all ok

Hope everyone has a fab weekend, having my hair done tomorrow and then booked to go and see the new Harry Potter film on Sunday.

Still no snow here today, just bitterly cold, forecasted to snow a bit tonight but I am sure we won't get any here on the coast.

By the way DH has just come home with a lovely bunch of flowers for me, bless him.  Me... I bought him 2 playstation games!

Have a good weekend

Katherine

xxxxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi girls just a quick one at the mo
My follicles have shrunk (2), 1 totally gone, and the lots of little ones have dissapeared which I new they would.  Was told that they will see me again on Monday and if theres no improvement then they will increase the menopure then.  I'm a bit disappointed as it's day 13 today and am concerned that the days are ticking on, will have to make sure that we have lots of  just in case, and hopefully they would have grown.
Will pop back in later going to make some food

Claire


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Perky – glad the interview went well yesterday.  How did today go?  Sounds a bit daunting with all those people  ! xx

Hi Deb –   sorry to hear about the BFN.  At least you can now relax over Xmas and have a few drinks? xx

Hi Katrinar – thanks for the message – my first jab wasn’t actually as bad I was expecting! xx  

Hi Claire –  for the follies - things started off slow for me on the follie & lining front but picked up before I ovulated, so hopefully you will be OK xx  

Hi Sair – Sorry that the BFN has been confirmed.  I don’t think it would have been a miscarriage as you would have had a bfp result initially.  Your body takes a while to get rid of the pg hormones even when you have already miscarried, which means for a while you can still get a +ve pg test.  Hope you are doing OK thru all this.   xx

Hi Cats – have a wonderful weekend in London.   for 2ww.  As you say let’s hope it happens before for both of us, but if not I’d be honoured to be your IVF buddy xx

Moomin – glad you are feeling better – at least having some time out will let you relax and unwind over Xmas.  I hope that the retail therapy helped. xx

Hi Jilly – hope you are feeling better today xx

Hi Erica – hope you’re well….the jab went OK thanks....just popped another clomid!!!  Have a good weekend (wrap up warm when you go out....think we're in for a freeze this weekend)   xx

Hi Helly – not too sure on your questions I’m afraid as I’m still fairly new to all this myself.  I hope someone can answer for you. Good luck with everything x

Have a good weekend all
Jo
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

So sorry to hear about the BFNs  

Good luck to those of you on the 2ww   
I have 5 days until I test. Wait seems to last forever. Trying to keep my mind of it but not easy  

Hope you all have a good weekend.

Sarahjj
x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


how are we all today?


moomin - glad to hear you are feeling more positive.  like your d/h i think too that it has hit my d/h more than me this time, i already knew last time cos a/f came before testing, but this time it was different, i think he already feels guilty that he has to subject me to IF in the 1st place, he was totally gutted all day yesterday, and to make it worse he had to come home and work, he was working from home so he could come to the clinic with me, he called his boss who herself has been through if tx's too and she couldn't have been nicer to him, she did conceive but had a stillborn baby, oh im whittling on a bit here, anyway, glad your feeling better. 

minow - hope the basting went well, best of luck                           


catspj - have a fab time in london

molly - hope the basting went well, best of luck                            


ive been feeling really positive about our next iui, should be in about 7 weeks, so around the middle of january, need to call the clinic today to let them know a/f has arrived and to find out when i have to call to see if they definately have a donor for me, the problem with the donors is because im CMV- and only about 25% of the population are, luckily ive had 2 different donors for my 2 cycles so far.


hi to everyone


deborahxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yippee it is the weekend..... and we still have no snow down here, another bright, cold sunny morning. Lovely

Debs glad you are feeling positive about your next round of treatment, we are the same, it is that thought that is keeping us going. And of course the thought of being able to enjoy christmas and new year with out worrying about injecting and scans etc.  DH seemed more cheerful about it all last night.  

Molly - hope the basting went well and all the best for your 2ww, really hoping and praying that it is your turn this time, you so deserve it.

Sarahjj - good luck for the remainder of your 2ww.       

Jo - How are you dong?  Hope you are ok hun?

Good morning to everyone else, Jilly how are you today...... right off to tidy up the house and do the dreaded housework now that I can ...... can't be told off  my Julie!!!!

Catch up with you all laters

Moomin
x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Moomin - don't do too much housework - it is the weekend after all


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

To be honest with you, I really can't be bothered to do it, might leave it until tomorrow!!!  Feel drained today so think I am just going to chill out and do absolutely nothing...........  um like that idea!!!!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

that's more like it....  
i'm off to the footie this afternoon...going to be


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

GOOD NEWS    

I'm delighted to be able to tell you that I got both jobs.
I'm especially excited abiout jobsharing one with DH.
Pushed my luck this morning and tested and got a BFN, but I know it's too early and will test again on Tuesday.

So excited about the jobs and wanted to say a massive thank you to all you lovely IUI girls.

Love,
Perky


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

CONGRATS ON THE JOBS PERKY


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya all,

Hope you are all having a nice weekend!!!

Moomin-step away from the duster and chill out   No snow yet but I am freezing me bristols off here  (.)(.) my appointment is at 10:30  cant wait

Big love and hugs to everyone,sorry not much time to post,I am currently sitting amongst 900 bt phone books,I have done 2 streets though 

Feeling abit flu e too,got to go and pack olivers stuff as he is staying at his uncle's tonight,off to dh's works xmas party  wine is good for flu isnt it??


Catch ya all Monday

Kelly x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Kelly - I think that wine is the best cure for flu without a prescription...in fact I find it cures most ailments     xx

Perky -   on the job, but no more testing til Tuesday!   xx

Jo
xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls

I had my first IUI yesterday and have a TMI question for you!

Do you normally experience any discharge after? -  I had some, it wasn't CM but more of a thin clear fluid.  I had a little bit throughout the day.  Am panicing now that DH's   has leaked out! Am I being silly?? 

Just to be on the safe side, we had   this morning as well.

The next 2 weeks are going to be the longest in my life.

Veronica


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Veronica

I to had this on my first IUI.  It is not DH   leaking out of you, as my consultant told us that they place it as high as they can inside you.  And it is impossible for it to leak out.  But he did warn me that I may feel a little wet afterwards  So I really wouldn't worry about it.

Good luck on your 2ww       

Will keep everything crossed that you get a BFP at the end of it.

Moomin

xxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi peeps 

moomin - sorry you've been emotional - quite understandable, i found i was up and down alot for a while, but it gradually gets better 

kelly - hope you enjoyed the work do and the wine cured your germs!

VB - fear not, wetness is normal, thinks its the fluid they put the swimmers in.....

perks -    on the jobs, but bad girl for testing early 

deb30   to you - hope they have a donor for you...

cats pjs - hope you have had a fab time 

well our boiler has finally given up the ghost so we are freezing our tits off here. no idea how long we are going to have to wait to get a new one - my neighbour kindly told me plumbers are always busy this time of year so we'll never get it done before xmas  yeah thanks, like i really wanted to hear that!! will start ringing round tomoz...
we are meant to be having our godson Max from midday today to midday tomoz but as its so cold and we have no hot water we have decided we'll go there instead, puppy and all, which is going to be fun - they have just had new carpets!!! and Max wasnt well last night - vomited everywhere - so it could be a fun 24 hrs!!
my car has also died, the clutch thats been limping along for a couple of weeks has also gone - went at 11pm thurs as i was trying to get home form babysitting for my boss!! got AA yesterday and they got me to the garage who will give us a quote tomoz....we wanted to sell it to get an estate car for the dog but we cant sell it without a clutch so we'll have to get it done   the dog cage doesnt fit in dh's beetle so in order to get to godsons house today we will have to take the camper which also has no heating so is as freezing as the house!!

well have to get packing and me and dh are at eachothers throats so best go and get peacekeeping 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Happy Sunday Afternoon Everyone

Off to see the new Harry Potter film in a bit, so this is going to be a fairly quick 

Kelly - Hope you are feeling better today and that you enjoyed your christmas party last night.  

KJ - You must be freezing...and what a nightmare you are having with your car.... it all seems to happen at once and always when there is lots of other expense going on..... ie Christmas. We've got a leaking tap in the kitchen and have been waiting since June to have it replaced, it is now getting worse so DH is going to have to chase the plumber tomorrow. To make it worse he only lives over the road from us!   

Perks - *Congratulations* on getting both of your jobs. You are so naughty though for testing early    I know it is so tempting but you must wait!

Jilly - How are you feeling? Hope you are now feeling less sore.

VB - How are you feeling? Hope wetness has eased!

Catspj - Hope you had a fab time in London

Debs -    I am sure you will soon have a donor

Jo and Claire - hope you both are having a good weekend.

Well I have had an email from my consultant yesterday and I have to call him during the week to arrange an appointment with him to discuss IVF. I am hoping this might be before christmas, but got a feeling it won't be until January. Will be on the  tomorrow morning, trying to get the appointment sorted.

Also hope to get the official call tomorrow about the new job.

DH has got a cold....(man flu).... and he is like a bear with a sore head today.... thank goodness we are going to the cinema, at least we won't have to talk for a couple of hours. Why are men so useless when they have got a cold..... they should try being a woman undergoing tx!!!!!

Right had better go and get ready...... Can't believe how quiet it is on here this weekend, Where is everyone?

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Moomin

xxxxxxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

hello,
Had my 5th IUI this morning and thought you all look lovely on here and fancied havin a little chat on my 16dw, so hope you dont mind me butting in?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Natalie

You are more than welcome to join us on here.  It is very quiet over the weekend, think everyone is trying to keep warm, but there are usually more people about during the week.

Good luck for your 2ww, will have everything crossed for you.

Take care 

Moomin

xxxxxxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Natalieb & welcome.
The girls here are lovely and you'll get all the support you need. We'll get you through the horrible waiting. I hope this is your month.
Love,
Perky


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


natalie - welcome and best of luck                             


pinkyperky - congratulations on getting the jobs

kelly - hope you enjoyed the party

kj - sounds like you are having quite a time of it, hope you get your heating sorted really soon

moomin - hope you can start the IVF cycle before xmas, best of luck 


hi to everyone, hope you all are well

deborahxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

hi Guys,

Sorry if I seem to be a little intermittent at the mo. Hope everyone is well and keeping warm  

Hi Natalieb, nice to have you with us, hope ur 2ww flies by  

Hey Moomin how was Harry Potter? Am soo jealous, cannot believe me and dh haven't been to see it yet. Am gagging to as a huge fan. Hope its good.

Perky, so pleased to hear about the jobs hun. Things turning around at last for you   Can't remember if I ever told you where  my bro lived. Off Allingham Road, know it?      

Jilly sweets how you doing? Still taking it easy I hope and not putting a foot in the bar area I hope  

Hi and big squeezes to everyone else.

Had a bit of a weird one this week as its been my week off the pill, so had been expecting af anyday. Day 1 being Monday and by Friday nothing  , so rang clinic and they said not to worry just do hpt on Monday before strat taking again. Nothing is simple with my af is it? Anyway, couple of hours after ringing clinic af arrived so was quite relieved. So this is the count down now day one tomorrow and start d/r on day 20 eeeeekkkkkkk    am very excited!!!! can you tell?  

Happy weekends everybody xxx
Shazia xxxx
P.s anyone(charters)  been playing the games?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Shazia - Harry Potter is fab, you must go and see it, this one is much darker than the others, but fantastic as always.

Glad you are now on the road to d/r.....    

Debs - We won't actually be starting IVF until after the new year, as I need a break from doing the 2 IUI's, emotionally and physically.  The appointment is to discuss with the consultant the IVF process etc and to fill in all the forms etc..... hoping to get this appointment before christmas but realistically think it is more than likely will be after christmas.  Looking forward to moving on to the next step.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi girls
Sorry I haven't been here over the weekend, but have been feeling a little down and have been working also.  These injections are getting me down a bit, I'm only doing them into my stomach, and it's now getting sore, thinking about using my leg tonight, anyone use they thighs, whats it like?  Anyway hopefully they will bring us closer to our dream of having a little  .

Hope everyone had a good weekend and wishing everyone luck who's on the  

Sorry it's a quick one food is ready

Claire


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Shazia
Good to see you hun. I know Allington Road. Not far from me!
Perks


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Just a quickie to say a big HI to you all and I'll catch up properly tomorrow!

Lovin ya all
H xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for all your   hope this is our month!
Im really sore today, bloated and windy.
Have got a job interview at 12 so hope i dont end up passing wind during that 

I didnt have very good follies again this month, i only get one on each side and they get to bout 15-18mm which apparently isnt very big?
Anyone else out there the same? or know of anyone that has had BFP with ickle follies?


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Natalie

By the time you read this, you may have been offered the job you were going for -- hope so!

I can't really advise on your follies, but you may be reassured to know that mine aren't great either. I had 100mg clomid this month and still only managed to get one follie, it was an ok size at 19mm, but still a bit disappointing (they say 3-4 follies is best!) I know they say it only takes one, but I can't help feeling greedy. Your odds are slashed a bit if your tubes are dodgy, so more follies can be a real benefit. 

By the way, one of the women on the clomid board was complaining of very bad wind, and guess what ... she was pregnant.    

Love

Jaffa
xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello all!

Hope you're all doing ok today  

Sair - Any news/developments....  Hope you're ok lovely and the witch still hasn't shown  

Catspj's - Well done on the jobs!!  Great news.  How was your weekend in London and what about your furbaby, was he happy to see you or sulking that you had left him     for testing on test date!

Deb - so sorry to hear your news but happy to read that you're feeling more positive again and looking forward to your next cycle.  Good luck  

Moomin - lovely GP!  How supportive is she!  Hope you're both ok and sorry to hear DH not well.  NY will be here before you know it and you can enjoy your Christmas fun without worrying  

Kel - thinking of you today    How did it go??  Also hope you had a fantastic time at DH's work doo and you're getting through the 900 phone books!!

Katrinar - so lots of BMS then??  Hope you're feeling ok!

Jilly - are you feeling better now?  Still resting up tho I hope and you've got people treating you like a  

Helly - hope someone has answered your question!  Welcome to the thread.  You could still have ovulated last month as we often release more than 1 egg.  It's important that your clinic is monitoring you carefully to see what it's doing.  Hope you get some answers from them soon, it's not easy being in the dark about what is going on inside your own body.

Claire - are you feeling better?  It really does knock you and you need time to get yourself back to you again.  Hope each day is getting easier  

VB - all ok now?  Good luck with the 2ww      Hope you're taking it easy.

Nat B - welcome and Good  luck with your 2ww too      and the job!!

Shazia - that witch is still causing you grief even though you're on the pill?    Hope she's put in an appearance by now and all is ok with starting your new journey!!

KJ - ugh!  Poor you guys with no heating!  You'll be freezing your   off!  Hope it's sorted soon and hope you've had a great time with Max and Caleb.  We have an estate Subaru 4wd we're selling .... but I'm always reluctant to sell things to friends in case it all goes pear shaped.... just a thought...

All good in Hollyland, extra follies have appeared at the 11th hour and I'm good to go for EC on Weds.  Nervous, but excited too.

Love yas
H xx


----------



## kirstieJT (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello everyone

Haven't posted for a while, so hope everyone is ok.  Just come back from the hospital and treatment has been stopped this cycle.  I am on day 19 and since day 8 I have only had 1 follie that has been getting 2mm bigger, then smaller, then 1mm bigger - anyway, it's only 12mm today, so they didn't want me to carry on anymore.  I'd been injecting since day 1 with Gonal F.  It was the 3rd IUI cycle in a row.  The Clinic says if I don't have AF before 9 Dec, then I won't be able to have another go until next year and I start a new job on 9 Jan 2006.  Don't know if I will be able to take time off so early in a new job (have to have scan every other day from day 8 to whenever IUI basting takes place, which is usually Day 22 - so would be a lot of time off)......so not sure whether I should take a few months break....but then I worry about the age factor as I'll be 37 in Feb.  Really down, burst into tears yesterday listening to a song in the middle of a busy shopping mall...feel so sad at the moment, think it's really hitting me hard.  Sorry to babble on...but needed to get that off my chest.....

Big hug and thoughts to everyone!

Kirstie
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Holly - Great to hear that you have got some more follies that have appeared, fingers crossed they all contain a nice little egg for you.  DH is better today, and has gone to work, thank goodness.  He is a nightmare when he is ill.  Our GP is fantastic - so lucky to have her.

Have just tried to call my consultant about our appointment, but his secretary is only there on a Thursday afternoon for appointment making, so will try and call again then.  

Just spoken to my dad and it says it looks like it might snow there.... they are just outside Gloucester.... really hope not as going there tomorrow.

Will be back later for personals just having a nice hot cup of soup.

Moomin

xxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kirstie - what a horrible time you've been through and it's no wonder you are feeling so fragile    I hope that AF arrives and you can do another cycle before the end of the year.  You've a lot on your mind with starting a new job and I think this time of year can be hard too.  Take some time out for you, spoil yourself a bit and     for happier times ahead.

H xxx

PS - oooh lovely snow! Drive carefully tomorrow!!  Good to hear that DH is better and out from under your feet


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Right, I am back, fed and watered...... just had to put the heating as I am freezing.  I hate this cold weather, I am more of hot weather summer girl, never mind.

Have decided to write my christmas cards this afternoon, have done 2 and bored already!!!!!

Holly - I promise I will drive carefully tomorrow, I don't mind driving in snow as long as everyone else is either off the road or driving carefully.  

Jilly - how are you today?  Hope you are on the road to recovery now.

Kirstie - sending you lots of    , you know we are all here for you.

Catspj - how was the weekend?

Perky - How are you hun?

Kelly - Are you ok, how is your delievery going?

KJ - Hope you have found a plumber to come and sort out your heating?  I don't envy you as it is freezing here, and I've got the heating on.

A big   to everyone else.  Still no official call yet about my new job, doing my head in now.  My friend has told me that I have definiately got it, but still waiting for the funding to go through.  

Have come to terms with our second BFN, and now looking forward to getting on to the IVF route..... just need to call my consultant on Thursday afternoon to make an appointment.  Feel absolutely shattered today.... don't know why.  But have been a good girl and done my housework!!!!!

I won't be around much tomorrow and Wednesday as at my parents as my mum is having her angiogram done and I am looking after my 11 month old niece for the day, will try and log on at my parents when she is sleeping.  But my dad;s pc is in his office which is their garage and it is always freezing in there, so might wait until I get home.

Got to go to the job centre again on Thursday.... oh what joy.... can they fob me off again with another wrong form?!!!

Right back to the christmas cards.......

Catch you all later.

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

You will never guess what.......... have another job interview on Thursday!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi im back,
Think i got the job 
She said that someone else from my department has to be interviewed but she wants to give me the job so if i can keep it quiet for a couple of days 
What the hell does that mean do ya think?
Still really windy, could hear my stomach rumbling whilst being interviewed 
Luckily i didnt fart 

Good luck with your interview Moomin


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Natalie - sounds promising.  Will keep fingers crossed for  you.  I have already been offered one job, unofficially but still waiting for the official call.  But also now got an interview for another job, which looks really good, and will hopefully be monday to friday.... will have to wait and see.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Natalie -    Are you taking cyclogest pessaries by any chance?  These can make you very windy!  Good luck with the job - I think it's sounding fab  

Moomin - what??  How many jobs does one girl need    Is this one even better than the one you have unofficially got??

H xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck Moomin!!!

Holly,
Im not taking anything at all im on Clomid and had IUI yesterday.
I hope they didnt inseminate me with meethane 

Anyone else windy pops, im out of control ?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Holly

This new interview, the job look more interesting, will be dealing with people face to face as well as over the phone, it is further to travel but it is all dual carriage way so only actually about 10 mins further to drive.... and it will be Monday to Friday and not shift work.  The one I have got unoffiicially is a 24/7 department, 365 days year.  (Dont' want to work christmas day!!!!!!)

Shall we say just like to keep my options open until I sign a contract!!!!

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Nat - Cyclogest is often prescribed after you've been basted, normally when you've had a medicated cycle but as yours wasn't medicated it's not surprising that it wasn't prescribed... Cyclogest is a form of progesterone and is believed to help to keep your lining stable so an embie can snuggle in safely before it breaks down. The IUI Guide at the top of the threads page by AussieMeg might give you a little more background too. Also maybe you might want to ask your clinic what their thoughts are on stimulated cycles in the future, just so you can arm yourself with information to make a decision should you need to. Hopefully you won't tho as you I'm sure there is a BFP on it's way to you!!

Moomin - good idea to keep your options open and it sounds like it's ideal even if the commute is slightly longer!! Good luck   

H xx

PS New home this a way >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42902.0.html


----------

